# Light scratches???



## PB S5 (May 26, 2008)

Hi guys

I have 2 light scratches on my Black Audi S5, 1 is about 2 inches long and the other about 4 inches long, not a clue how they got there. 

What would be the best way to get rid of them??

I use Swisswax products on my car when cleaning.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

if you post up some pics it'll give everyone more idea the extend of the scratches


----------



## PB S5 (May 26, 2008)

I cant feel the scratches but they are worse than swirls like someone has walked past and their bag has caught the car. I will try and post pics but not sure how.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Are they deep scratches have they took many layers of paint off or can you see a change of colour where the scratch is?

Some products may only mask the defect for a short period of time.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Im no expert but if you cant feel them then chances are they can be removed by polishing with a da or rotary. Gorgeous car by the way


----------



## PB S5 (May 26, 2008)

I was reading the polishing guide on here at top of page and it looks like it will polish out so im gonna give that a go. Obviously i will try my technique on my other car


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Best suggestion would be start light and work up :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

It;s surprising what you can polish out sometimes, take a look at my thread on the Brera, http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=78625&highlight=brera


----------

